#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Τεχνική έκθεση στατικού ελέγχου

## DimitraK

Για τον Ν.4495/17 υπάρχει κάποιο έντυπο ως υπόδειγμα για την τεχνική έκθεση στατικού ελέγχου;

----------


## Xάρης

Δωρεάν δεν έχω υπόψη μου.
Το πρόγραμμα *ΑΥΤΟ* έχει και υπόδειγμα τεχνικής έκθεσης στατικού ελέγχου.

----------


## hmich

καλημερα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το προγραμμα που συστεινεις ειναι προσαρμοσμενο στο νεο νομο 4496 κι αν γνωριζεις καποιον που το εχει δουλεψει κι μπορει να μασ πεις αν ειναι βοηθητικο εργαλειο .
ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρόγραμμα καλύπτει τόσο τον παλιό νόμο αυθαιρέτων (Ν.4178/13), όσο και τον νέο (Ν.4495/17).
Εργαλείο είναι και πολύ καλό μάλιστα αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι αντικειμενικός ως... δημιουργός του!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## zosi

Καλησπέρα Χάρη, 
αγόρασα το πρόγραμμα...ήθελα πολύ την έκθεση στατικού ελέγχου...εύχομαι να είναι καλό!

----------


## Xάρης

Ανοιχτός είμαι σε κάθε υπόδειξη βελτίωσής του.

Όσον αφορά την έκθεση στατικού ελέγχου υπάρχουν 3:
1) έκθεση αιτιολόγησης της απαλλαγής από την εκπόνηση μελέτης στατικής επάρκειας,
2) το παλιό γνωστό ΔΕΔΟΤΑ το οποίο από μόνο του αποτελεί μια πλήρη τεχνική έκθεση στατικών και
3) υπόδειγμα αναλυτικής τεχνικής έκθεσης στατικών που συνόδευε το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει σίγουρα να υπάρχει το (1) και από εκεί και πέρα αν θέλεις το (2) ή και το (3).

----------


## galani

Καλησπέρα, παρήγγειλα και εγω το πρόγραμμα με σκοπό να βοηθηθώ ως προς την τ.έκθεση στατικού ελεγχου, παρ' όλα αυτά αρχιτέκτονες μηχανικοί έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής στην τεχνική εκθεση στατικού ελεγχου?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι έχουν.
Σε μελέτες στατικής επάρκειας με ΚΑΝΕΠΕ δεν έχουν δικαίωμα υπογραφής.

----------


## milt

θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί μια έκθεση με τον υπολογισμό των κατακόρυφων φορτίων και την υπέρβαση αυτών κατά 20% ...........κάπως έτσι      ?????

----------


## Xάρης

Παρακαλώ τις όποιες προτάσεις βελτίωσης, θέματα υποστήριξης κ.λπ. μέσω του *info@win2.gr* και όχι μέσω του eMichanikos.gr.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

> θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί μια έκθεση με τον υπολογισμό των κατακόρυφων φορτίων και την υπέρβαση αυτών κατά 20% ...........κάπως έτσι      ?????


Δημιουργήθηκε ένα νέο excel για τον υπολογισμό αυτόν. Βλ. *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

milt

----------

